# Topics > Related topics > Automatons, automata >  "Putin Ecrivain", Christian Bailly, 2014

## Airicist

Author - Christian Bailly

----------


## Airicist

Lot 549: Contemporary Musical Automaton Portrait "Putin Ecrivain" by Christian Bailly, 2014

----------

